# Doing my March order and want input into some awsome new items I found. PJ's Square1



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I was doing my order for march and found some crazy new items that I can bring in. Here is the list with the estimated prices. (don't forget that the price isn't set in stone, it could go up or down based on shipping and death.) Let me know if there is anything that interests you.


Black Berry Bee shrimp (sulewasi) $6.99
Blue Poso Shrimp (caridina longidigita) $8.99
Red Antena Shrimp $6.99
Red Skunk shrimp 1.5" (irian Jaya) $6.99
Yellow Sakura shrimp Tank Raised $5.49

L155 Tank Raised Plecos $34.99
7" Jardini Arowanas $159.99
Killi Rice Fish Daisy Blue $17.99

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Add 

Red line Halfbeak $7.99


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Killi Rice Fish Daisy Blue $17.99


Do you have the scientific name and location for these? They sound like lampeyes.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

moose113 said:


> Do you have the scientific name and location for these? They sound like lampeyes.


Oryzias woworae


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Oryzias woworae


I will come and get some of these if you get them in provided you can get males and females in the shipment.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a bit of an advice..

DON'T bring in the 7" Jardini Arowana ($159.99) because most of the stores out there only sell them half of that price


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> a bit of an advice..
> 
> DON'T bring in the 7" Jardini Arowana ($159.99) because most of the stores out there only sell them half of that price


Good to know.

Thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Brent, pics of the shrimps would help.
What is Yellow Sakura? Same type as Neo caridina yellow?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> a bit of an advice..
> 
> DON'T bring in the 7" Jardini Arowana ($159.99) because most of the stores out there only sell them half of that price


X2, and I would say the same for L155-- they will not sell at that price. I regularly see them on suppliers lists for about 1/10 the price.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> X2, and I would say the same for L155-- they will not sell at that price. I regularly see them on suppliers lists for about 1/10 the price.


See, this is why I love you guys and give you all deals. You make my job a lot easier.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Brent, pics of the shrimps would help.
> What is Yellow Sakura? Same type as Neo caridina yellow?


The Yellow Sakuras are Caridina heteropoda var. I'll send you an e-mail with a few pics.


----------



## prr (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Brent,
Would love to see what kind of African Cichlids you can bring in. In particular Peacocks. Any available? 
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The rice fish would be great. If it's a blue morph of this then, that's a good source of info.

W


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You should definitely order these
Black Berry Bee shrimp (sulewasi) $6.99


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

prr said:


> Hi Brent,
> Would love to see what kind of African Cichlids you can bring in. In particular Peacocks. Any available?
> Thanks,
> Paul


I second that  No more low quality africans selling for dirt cheap prices. I don't mind dishing out more for some high quality fish, the way they are actually supposed to look. Mike is one of the few reliable retailing sources left, would be great to add another to the list.


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

Oryzias are technically not killifish. They were at one time classified as killies, but no longer.



pjsbrent said:


> Oryzias woworae


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

discus at reasonable prices not $50-75
some places are begining to sell 3inch sizes at $25..

do the same and i'll buy 5


----------

